# HintergrundBild wechseln



## Nobby230456 (6. Februar 2005)

Wallpaper4U

   Für alle die Ihren Hintergrund im Windows öfters wechseln möchten! 

   Nach der Installation von Wallpaper4U, das Ihr hier unter Download bekommt, startet man es.

   Nun geht man erst mal auf „Hintergrundbild“ und kann nun festlegen, von wo seine Hintergrundbilder holt. Also ich habe hierfür mir ein Verzeichnis erstellt, in das ich alle verwendeten Wallpaper kopiert hatte. Dann habe ich den Punkt „Verzeichnis hinzufügen“ genommen, mein Verzeichnis gesucht und durch doppelklick eingebunden. Danach war das Verzeichnis im „Archiv“ zu sehen und ich habe alles über „Bearbeiten – alle Wallpaper markieren“ markiert. Als letztes habe unter „Datei – Liste speichern unter“ dieser Liste einen Namen gegeben. Nch dem speichern bin ich in die eigendlichen Einstellungen gegangen.

   Unter „Datei – Einstellungen“ habe ich nun folgendes noch eingestellt.

   „Windows Start“:

   Hier habe ich die Häckchen vor „Walpaper4U mit Windoes starten“und bei „Start zufälliges Hintergrundbild“ ausgewählt.

   Darunter im Feld habe ich dem Programm gesagt, wo ich die Liste mit meinen Wallpapern gespeichert habe. Das gleiche habe ich bei dem Punkt „nach Start Liste laden“ getan.

   Noch ein Häckchen vor „nach Start ausblenden (in Systray)“ gemacht und schon ist man fast Fertig.

   Will man nun seine Hintergrundbilder öfter wechseln, dann kann man noch unter dem Punkt „Timer“ einstellen, in welchen Zeitabständen das geschehen sollte. Dazu braucht man nur das Häckchen vor „Timer – Funktion aktivieren“ zu machen und die Zeitabstände einstellen.

   Die anderen noch vorhandenen Punkte habe ich unverändert gelassen und schon funktioniert alles so wie ich es mag.



   Ich hoffe das Hilft interessierten Leuten, die das Programm mal ausprobieren wollen.


 Sollte ich in einem falshen Bereich dies gepostet haben, bitte verschieben


----------

